# Recommendations on Chopin Pieces



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I am a beginner/intermediate piano player and am wondering if anyone knows of some easier Chopin pieces. Most are out of my reach but Chopin is my favorite composer and I would really enjoy to play some of his works. I am wondering if anyone can recommend an easy waltz or mabey a mazurka.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmmm... As far as I know his easiest pieces are his mazurkas, and they generally aren't exactly easy.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

How about this:


----------

